# Hmm what is this?



## Mun (Mar 22, 2014)

So today out of the blue I got a package with an Amazon prime tape holding the box closed, and I knew I didn't order anything recently.... 

So I opened it! 

Huh what is that...? 

Ahh! its a little pony.... wait a minute! Note here: http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/comment/510071/#Comment_510071 

Yeah that's right someone sent me a pony, now of course I know whom you are as you told me over skype and it was .... @ryanarp from https://catalysthost.com/



Evidently @ryanarp pulled a reverse of @jcaleb and is sending presents to his clients! This is freaking awesome.

Here is some pictures of my new dreamy eyed fellow:









In any case I thought I'd share you my new little buddy, and I soon expect a pony coupon code from catalysthost, and if you guys don't have a VPS with them, I highly suggest you do so now! Here is a review I did a few months ago: http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/20675/catalysthost-review/p1

Mun

p.s. I think @Francisco is jealous 

From LET, but I heard someone has null routed LET from there home connection so I am posting it here so they can see it  You know whom you are


----------



## ryanarp (Mar 22, 2014)

I guess I have to have a pony promo code now. So now promo code "pony" is 30% off recurring for life   -Also copying this comment from LET.


----------



## jarland (Mar 22, 2014)

Dang that got there fast!


----------



## ryanarp (Mar 22, 2014)

jarland said:


> Dang that got there fast!


TWSS


----------



## AMDbuilder (Mar 22, 2014)

My money was on @Francisco could have made it a guessing game. I'll give @ryanarp credit that trumps the shirts I've sent.


----------



## Enterprisevpssolutions (Mar 22, 2014)

Sweet one way to make clients happy.  ony:    :lock:


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Mar 22, 2014)

I want 100 GB RAM VPS, thanks.


----------



## jarland (Mar 23, 2014)

GIANT_CRAB said:


> I want 100 GB RAM VPS, thanks.


I heard vpsdime will do this, you just have to wash Oktay's car and cook him a few dinners. You may be required to dress up like Olivia Wilde.


----------



## Mun (Mar 23, 2014)

You may not want to dress up as Olivia Wilde Ill have you know, though being featured on Opera might be a plus?

Mun


----------



## ChrisM (Mar 23, 2014)

I am suddenly jealous.


----------



## jarland (Mar 23, 2014)

Chris Miller said:


> I am suddenly jealous.


Sup brony?


----------



## ChrisM (Mar 23, 2014)

jarland said:


> Sup brony?


@jarland Not to much just waiting for some very expensive stuff to arrive to in a certain awesome location for an awesome project.


----------



## ryanarp (Mar 23, 2014)

Chris Miller said:


> @jarland Not to much just waiting for some very expensive stuff to arrive to in a certain awesome location for an awesome project.


Should have used amazon prime, I did two day and it pretty much got to mun overnight.


----------



## ChrisM (Mar 23, 2014)

ryanarp said:


> Should have used amazon prime, I did two day and it pretty much got to mun overnight.


I did for some of it and it will be there tomorrow. The rest came from another company. 

I love Amazon prime, i've ordered stuff before and got it less then 24 hours later.


----------



## yolo (Mar 23, 2014)

You should of asked for the Blacktop 360 HFI Premium Party Hub Grill/Fryer, Black/Blue!

http://www.amazon.com/Blacktop-360-Premium-Party-Grill/dp/B005JWZC6Q/


----------

